# First Ever Slingbow Accuracy Competition!



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

As I've stated here before, principal interest in shooting arrows with a slingshot is to see how accurate it is possible to be with one. To that end I'm starting the first ever slingbow target shooting competition (at least that I'm aware of  ).
There will be two separate categories, 10 meter and 20 meter. For both of them you will shoot 5 arrows at the SSF online tournament target available here:
http://slingshotforum.com/files/file/41-slingshotforumcom-online-tournament-target-us-letter/
Distance must be shown on video, just like the other comps and shooter and target must be visible in the vid. One good thing is that you don't have to show the target first and you can use the same target more than once since we're going to be looking at arrows instead of holes :woot: . Have some sort of backstop that doesn't let your arrows go all the way through, please 
A couple of rules: arrows must be of regular length, 28-30" or thereabouts, and be pushed by the bands, not pulled. What I mean is that they need to be propelled from the back of the arrow, not from any sort of nock point on any other part, such as my Restless arrows. As much as I like them (and I really do :wub: ) I want to show that a slingbow can be as accurate as a traditional bow and I think that using anything other than a regular arrow would not make that discussion possible.
Also, a release can be used but it needs to be hand held, not attached to the slingbow in any way. Any rubber powered arrow shooter qualifies although I would much rather see ones that look more like slingshots and less like bows. Any sort of arrow rest is acceptable. Other rules may be added as I think of them but I'm not anticipating it. If you have any questions about your setup feel free to ask.
The contest will officially start April 1st and run until the end of the month but if you're feelin' it and want to enter tomorrow then be my guest, I'll count it 
I'm hoping to offer prizes, we'll see...
Shooting an arrow well is a real treat, come try it out!

*The Leaderboard*​*10m*​M.J - 70pts​GrayWolf - 70pts​Charles - 65pts​
*20m*​GrayWolf - 50pts​M.J - 35pts​


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

This looks like a lot of fun. I hope the archery range will be ready soon.....there's no way I'm going to shoot in my back yard till I get a lot more practice in. I don't think my insurance covers arrows through windows.

Good thing I didn't epoxy golf tees into all my the arrows I have yet....I was hoping to be able to use a restless arrowship for this, but I think I can come up 1 or 2 other possibilities . Maybe down the road there will be a division for an "open class"...sights, releases....almost anything goes.

MJ, I hope this gets a good turnout....I'd like to see a full side event at the Midwest Tournament. At the very least it will be a fun event to watch as everyone will be able to see the results as they happen.

Save last place for me...I got my nickname, Helen Keller, at a state archery tournament....maybe it's time to bring that back :rofl: .

Ohhhh, this is going to be fun!

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I went back and forth about allowing the Restless arrows but in the end it came down to wanting to be able to go on an archery forum and say "look what these guys are doing with slingbows". I feel like shooting different styles of arrow would leave space for the haters (and they are legion) to dismiss the good results that I'm confident we're going to get.
And I stopped believing your false modesty back in the infernal summer of 2012  . I know you're coming to play!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I just printed out the target and am going to see how it goes :thumbsup:


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Blunt arrows allowed?
Saying that.

Mine are shorter, and wont stick into the target.

Unless i use fresh sheets and show before?
I'l have to order some longer arrows and get another starship together.

I can do that easy on my new scroll saw


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm not sure what your setup is but what I have in mind is arrows that an archer would recognize and potentially use.
Just regular arrows.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

So etching I want to try!


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Will there be a slingbow event at the Midwest Slingshot Tournament?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

studer1972 said:


> Will there be a slingbow event at the Midwest Slingshot Tournament?


If there seems to be interest, absolutely!


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'll have to make a replacement arrow rest for my Wham-O and get some practice.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, I just got back from the store, where I invested in 6 cheapo fiber glass arrows. Also got myself a Black Hole back stop. Soooo, GW .... you do not have an arm lock on last place!!!! :neener:

I have not done ANY archery since I was in elementary school ... have to see if I can do any at my advanced age. If it is not too embarrassing, I might even make a video!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The cool thing is that if you get your setup right then it's a lot more like shooting a slingshot than it is like archery. I have no archery background whatsoever but I do pretty ok with a slingbow.
Glad to have you!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles said:


> Well, I just got back from the store, where I invested in 6 cheapo fiber glass arrows. Also got myself a Black Hole back stop. Soooo, GW .... you do not have an arm lock on last place!!!! :neener:
> 
> I have not done ANY archery since I was in elementary school ... have to see if I can do any at my advanced age. If it is not too embarrassing, I might even make a video!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


I just posted one. The equipment works just fine....the operator however, needs some practice, along with some arm strength. I shot about 20 arrows and that was enough for tonight. No all day shooting with arrows for me. That's what I get for flipping cards for a living...I'm getting soft.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's my first entries for both the 10m and 20m comps.

My 10m score of 65 (out of 100 possible) is an ok start, the 20m score of 15 is going to need some work on a day when it's not 35 degrees.

It's on!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good on ya, MJ!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

MJ i have a 31 inch draw and shoot full length 32inch arrows and you said 28-30 inch arrows am i unqualified to compete ?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:


> MJ i have a 31 inch draw and shoot full length 32inch arrows and you said 28-30 inch arrows am i unqualified to compete ?


What I believe MJ meant was that we can't use the 15 inch arrows like the ones he used for his restless arrowship. Full length arrows are fine....with your draw, you don't have any choice when using a rest.

Glad to have you in on the contest.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Jd Smooth FrankX2 said:
> 
> 
> > MJ i have a 31 inch draw and shoot full length 32inch arrows and you said 28-30 inch arrows am i unqualified to compete ?
> ...


:yeahthat:
You're fine, man. I just mean full size arrows.


----------



## Jay-D (Nov 21, 2012)

Ok thanks and good luck to everyone


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Good Job MJ!! Keep up the great work on behalf of Slingbows!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Here is my first entries into the contest. It was nice enough this morning to get to the range and fire a few arrows. I shot 2 rounds at each distance and included both here. The first one at 20 meters...lets just call that a starting base line :rofl: .

I apologize for the sound....the wind was blowing with gusts around 30mph.

My 10 meter entries....

55 points






60 points






my 20 meter entries...

The Big 0...goose egg...nada






50 points






After these rounds, I went to the 30 yard backstop and tried a few shots....I had to aim so high that I could see the target under the frame. No chance of even hurting an animal at that distance...I think the arrow would just bounce off.

Todd


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That is pretty darn good shooting with that wind. I am almost tempted but the wind is blowing 40 plus here nuts.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Todd, that was pretty epic! Especially the second 20m round. I had to watch with the sound off so I missed if you said it but what tubes are you using?
Did anyone else see you shooting? If so what was their reaction?
Good stuff! Thanks for participating :thumbsup:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks MJ. The range is usually empty, unless there is a shoot going on, especially this time of year. A young couple walked by, but they weren't interested in me....even though it had to look strange. I'm the only one on the line, with a camera behind me....and I'm shooting and talking to the camera. It might not seem strange to anyone on here, but it would to most others...around here anyway.

I'm using looped medium tubes. The active length is 5" on the tubes and there is another 2" for the nock/release. I'm pulling to 28". I like the pull of the tubes, but the life is pretty short. My last set didn't last 50 arrows and this set is wearing quickly. I'm going to have to find a band set or open the holes where the tubes go and put a bigger tube over them or a band in there....something. I like to shoot too much to go through them that fast. I'll get it figured out eventually. I may just have to tie them on OTT...that will probably be my next try.

I do have some of the red and some green tapered tubes ...I want to try those sometime as well. I have a set of the double tapered tubes, but I don't know if I can pull them back far enough...they are pretty stout.

I have some lighter arrows, but in the wind they were pretty wild, so I didn't use them.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm on my first set of Mediums and they're wearing really well. I have a few hundred shots on them with no sign of wear.
I run them kind of long, though. About 425% stretch.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Entry #2, 30 pts.

I said 35 in the vid but when I took the topmost arrow out I could see it wasn't touching the line, so 30. Either way Todd is still in the lead


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That was really great, GW. I am going t have to get someone to blow over the microphone of the camera so you will think I am shooting in the wind!!!

And a nice job as well, MJ.

I hope to get a setup arranged before long ... not sure what to do about 20 meters, but I will figure something out.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## luke8603 (Feb 14, 2014)

If this weekend turns out decent as far as weather goes I will post a couple video's


----------



## luke8603 (Feb 14, 2014)

So I was going to try to do a video for the 10m slingbow accuracy contest but I wasn't exactly following the rules... Distance not shown was measured with 25 ft tape marked then remainder was marked from there. Also I am not really seen while shooting. But anyways I had a bit of an incident on my second shot and really couldn't quite recover the start of the video may be a giveaway...
I'll have to post video from tablet as my phone is acting up


----------



## luke8603 (Feb 14, 2014)

Ummm does this count for anything:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That was some video! :lol:
I can't count your score (which would have been a 25) because of lack of distance verification but the Robin Hood was pretty cool! I think I said in the contest intro vid that RHs wouldn't count extra because I figured someone would do it :target:
Thanks for participating! I would accept a "25' plus two or three big steps" measurement if that's the only tape measure that you ( or anyone else) has, as long as we can see you in the video.


----------



## luke8603 (Feb 14, 2014)

I understand on the being seen/distance measured thing


----------



## luke8603 (Feb 14, 2014)

Just curious if the arrow that I stuck in prior to shooting was acceptable for aiming purposes


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sure, the way you presented it shows that you couldn't count it :thumbsup:


----------



## luke8603 (Feb 14, 2014)

BTW mj I found the 35ft tape


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Got some easton aluminum arrows with target points. How do I get the nocks off to replace with golf tees as some have suggested? They won't unscrew and look like their glued on to an aluminum cone. I tried by hand and with pliers. Is it worth it to brute force the nocks, or will I just be stuck with bare metal cones?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

studer1972 said:


> Got some easton aluminum arrows with target points. How do I get the nocks off to replace with golf tees as some have suggested? They won't unscrew and look like their glued on to an aluminum cone. I tried by hand and with pliers. Is it worth it to brute force the nocks, or will I just be stuck with bare metal cones?


Give me a couple of minutes...I have an idea that you might like. I'll post a couple of pics

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Here is the nock points that I use...

I use these for target bands...they shoot like round ammo















This is for stronger bands...easy to get a good grip and smooth release









Here is a new attempt for the restless slingbows,...I haven't had a chance to try it yet...been too busy. but it might work for regular pouch if you get the paracord up around the nocks. The paracord is just super glued on....I haven't even got the ends melted yet.









the one on the left has the insides removed for a less bulky feel.

None of these are my original ideas...they are my take on ones used by MJ or Roger (Wingshooter). The paracord wrapped ones are just a different wrap instead of using rubber tubing.

On some arrows, the nocks will just pull off and leave a hold...that is why I'm leaving the nocks on the wrapped ones. Otherwise, you will be left with the cone. You could cut the cone off and glue in the tee, but if you break the tee, they you have a useless arrow.

Or you could get to the cone, and clue on a wooden bead, like A+ recommends. Then if you break the bead, just glue on another one.

Hope this helps.

Todd

Todd


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine are similar to Todd' but I bind the arrow between fletching and nock with latex for the best grip (mainly using those long, thin animal making balloons). Wearing a gripper glove helps too and is more than enough even pulling TTS


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm having second thoughts about allowing Restless arrows in the competition. I think they're head and shoulders above shooting conventional arrows with a rest. Also, I think that "regular" archers aren't going to accept slingbows anyway so there's no sense in trying to impress them.
Thoughts on allowing them?
Check out the concept here if you haven't seen it:
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30886-restless-with-shorter-arrows/


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

studer1972 said:


> Got some easton aluminum arrows with target points. How do I get the nocks off to replace with golf tees as some have suggested? They won't unscrew and look like their glued on to an aluminum cone. I tried by hand and with pliers. Is it worth it to brute force the nocks, or will I just be stuck with bare metal cones?


Seems to me a long time ago to remove the arrow nock I heated the nock & twisted it off..I think at the time I used archers glue stick to apply when first attaching the nock.....for the alum cone shape you will have to use a mini pipe cutter..then epoxy the golf tee in place..or just use a wooden bead epoxied to the alum cone


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shoot all around you guys..nice video's Todd & MJ....As for my self fun to watch you guys..I am not to crazy any more doing archery...

I just want to have some fun shooting soda cans now being 70 years young~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

M.J said:


> I'm having second thoughts about allowing Restless arrows in the competition. I think they're head and shoulders above shooting conventional arrows with a rest. Also, I think that "regular" archers aren't going to accept slingbows anyway so there's no sense in trying to impress them.
> Thoughts on allowing them?
> Check out the concept here if you haven't seen it:
> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/30886-restless-with-shorter-arrows/


Either way is cool. The only way we are going to impress regular archers is if we can hit the X-ring 90% of the time at all distances up to 60 yards....and most archers can't do that. I've been to enough archery contests and have seen enough of them cheat for a $6 trophy, so I don't care if they are impressed or not...I'd rather make them shake their heads and call me crazy...more fun that way.

As for me, I'm still working on my restless set up so I don't have enough time in with it to really know which is more accurate for me. You make the call....I'm in either way.

Todd


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I say go for it is a unique set up that should get more exposure. Like Todd says your not going to impress archers anyway.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Works for me!
Regular or Restless arrows are now eligible for the competition.
Maybe that will get more people involved...


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

M.J said:


> Works for me!
> Regular or Restless arrows are now eligible for the competition.
> Maybe that will get more people involved...


Excellent!!! more shooters!! Now I have to really get moving on my restless shooter...and get a day off to go shoot.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the bead suggestion. I'm going to try that.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

10m, 70pts, Restless arrows:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Your grouping those arrows pretty close already. by the time the summer is over you will be bustin nocks and will have to start shooting at 5 different targets or you will go broke buying arrows. great job.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Way to raise the bar! Are those the crossbow bolts...they look pretty wide to be regular arrows. They fly great!

Now get out to 20m and whoop up.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

They're regular arrows cut short. They're the carbon ones you get for $4 at Walmart.
I couldn't get anything going from 20m. I put on some faster bands but ran out of time to shoot. These things sure so make a mess of a target with the wing nuts!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'll have mine up and running soon. I've got 4 arrows ready, with more halfway there. I just need to get some faster bands made. The Trumark tubes just don't have the power I'm looking for. I think I have some bands that will work, just need to make some loops and get them tied on.

Wal Mart doesn't sell arrows here this time of year, but the local archery shop is going to start keeping broken ones for me. I picked up 3 today when I went in for more nocks and inserts.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Score!
I got a few before they stopped selling them and cut them in half to make two arrows  I spent like $8 for a dozen inserts and I was all set.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

If things go good tomorrow, I may be able to get out and do a little testing. I doubt that I'll have time to shoot for score, but I might get 30 minutes or so just to try some bands and the new arrows. I'm hoping to get some real range time in Saturday before going to see Ralphie May. Nothing's getting in the way of that...not even work :naughty: .

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I switched to simple-shot mediums and got to do a little shooting this evening. Solo much more power than the 1.5" x 1" TBGs! So much more draw weight, too. I had quite a bit of luck using something like Tobias' fist grip. Much easier on the fingers and better consistency.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I have some .05 latex....I'm going to give that a try. Might be good with the heavy arrows


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

20m success continues to elude me. My setup is good, as a fellow member's sig says: "problem exists between slingbow and ground".
I equaled the score I got with regular arrows, anyway. 30pts


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Good shooting MJ. I know you'll find the right combination and get zeroed in. I'm still having trouble keeping my restless setup on paper at 21ft. Heavy black tubes are NOT the answer :rofl: ....fast and everywhere but the target is a really bad comination.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Just starting to think about how I'm going to do this.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Good shooting MJ. I know you'll find the right combination and get zeroed in. I'm still having trouble keeping my restless setup on paper at 21ft. Heavy black tubes are NOT the answer :rofl: ....fast and everywhere but the target is a really bad comination.
> 
> Keep after it.
> 
> Todd


Start with some tapered flats. Get the technique down with them before you step up the draw weight. I had an advantage in that shooting Restless arrows is very much like shooting flechettes except that the draw weight is a little higher and they fly better.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

What do you think MJ?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Looks great to me. That's very close to what I use for full length arrows. The release is very close to shooting round ammo.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

M.J said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > Good shooting MJ. I know you'll find the right combination and get zeroed in. I'm still having trouble keeping my restless setup on paper at 21ft. Heavy black tubes are NOT the answer :rofl: ....fast and everywhere but the target is a really bad comination.
> ...


I'm going to make up some doubled medium tubes and make them a little long so I can shorten them as I go.

I like the way you set up the tubes this time. Looks very easy to reload. Did you just wrap the other end or did you use a cord and wrap that to the posts?

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> What do you think MJ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you're on your way!
Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > GrayWolf said:
> ...


Paracord wrapped on the posts :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well guys .... I think you are going to have to count me out on this one.

I weighed the arrows I bought ... they are allegedly carbon fiber. They came in at 535 grains. Now that is a lot of weight to be slinging with rubber. I decided that I needed to get a good long draw to get reasonable velocity. So not wanting to construct something brand new, I set up my extended King Cat for an over draw arrangement.









I decided that the easiest thing to do was to use a mechanical release, which you can see there in the photo. I used my trusty sewing machine and some heavy nylon thread to sew together a double loop of paracord ... nock the arrow on the front loop and hook the release on the back loop.









I rotated the forks and offset the plastic arrow rest so that I would have a straight sight line down the arrow when holding the King Cat in my left hand and drawing with my right. All sounded good in theory, but alas it did not work out in practice.

It was VERY fiddlely to even draw back an arrow. I think I needed to pinch the nock on the arrow to hold more firmly on the paracord. I did manage to get off a couple of shots from about 20 feet ... missed the backstop completely.

If I had a LOT of time, I could probably frig around and cobble together something that would work. But frankly, it is just not worth my time to do it. I am not drawn to archery at all, and other than this contest, I cannot imagine ever using such a rig.

Soooo ... sadly I will withdraw from the field and leave it to you guys.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles, I'm sad to hear that it's not working for you...but I do understand you're not wanting to spend a lot of time on something you won't continue to use. There will be more contests this summer for you to whoop up on us youngsters :neener: .

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks for trying anyway, Charles!
I did some 20m shooting today but a better score continues to elude me :iono:


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Another 20m attempt, this time with the Big Mouth Starship.

35pts, Todd's 50pts at 20m is killing me!

I think all the elements are in place, I've got good arrow flight and plenty of power, I just need to put it together.

I'm coming for you, GrayWolf!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting....looks like you are getting dialed in. It's cool to hear the arrows then the big thump when they hit.

It also looks like I better get out and try to up the scores...especially my 10 meter score. Maybe over the next 2 days...all depends on the wind. It's around 30mph here right now...I'd have to aim 10 yards to the side to even hit the backstop with my setup :rofl: .

What we need is some more people in the contest. I know there are some slingbow shooters out there.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, I figure maybe this will at least cultivate interest for another comp in the summer. I'd love to get another couple participants for this one, though!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

You should take your slingbow to the ECST. That would create some interest. If you can't get them interested...no one can!

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It will be there unless I break all my arrows before then. It was a hit at Blue's last weekend. Nathan took some slo-mo video of the restless arrows that I'm really looking forward to seeing!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, this thing has been ragging on me ... I really hate to give up. Since complicated did not work for me, I decided to try simple. A couple of years ago, Bill Hays sent me a couple of lovely shallow throated slingers. I took one that was already banded with TBG and had a standard pouch. I just put the nock in the pouch and pinched it like it was slingshot ammo. I took a few shots and got some decent groups at 10 meters. So maybe I am back in the game. I have some social obligations the next few days, which means I have to do a thorough house cleaning and cook a big dinner for friends. But hopefully I will at least be able to submit a score by the weekend.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I'm happy that you decided to give it another go. Simple is always good. I need some help...I haven't been able to come close to MJ's 10 meter score and someone has to keep him on his toes.

Have fun with the dinner.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I had to cut my range time short as my tubes broke just after my camera battery died. I did manage to get a few rounds in at 10 meters.

Here are my best 2 of the day:

I managed to up my score a little to 70 pts.






This one has my "best ever...never to be done again" shot..65 pts on this one.






I'm going back out to try some 20 meter shots...I'll post something later tonight.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good shooting! Especially the one smack in the middle :target:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very fine shooting, you guys!!! Keep it up ...

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Very well done..great shooting..my friend..Gray Wolf

AKAOldmiser


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

wow...great shooting !!!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I wish I could say the one shot was planned, but it was all luck. Shooting arrows is so different from shooting my 6 pound pull target shooter. I'm not consistent at all. One set will be great, then the next 10 sets are all over the place. But is sure is a lot of fun.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I hit the range for about a half hour today. Just enough time to get a few quick videos. Today I took my A+ AOS (Arrow Only Shooter). It's small enough to fit in a shirt pocket and accurate enough to hit the target at 10 meters. I know that if it had a better operator, it would have scored better. I'm getting pretty soft since I mostly shoot my target frames. The double TBG is more than I'm used to, but not so much that it's uncontrollable. I know I'll be doing some more shooting with this one.

Sorry for all the wind noise...the wind just won't go away.
















No improvements in score, but there is still time :naughty: .

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting, GW! I must say that the more compact shooter appeals to me more for this application than the starship. Hopefully I will be able to get at it in a day or so.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That looks like a fun little arrow slinger!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All right, folks. I got down to the basement today and tried a different approach to the slingbow. I used a little G10 shooter Bill Hays sent me a couple of years ago. It is banded with TBG and a skookum leather pouch. I wrapped the nocks of the arrows with duct tape to make them easier to grasp. This was my best round ... would have been much better except for the mis-fire on the last shot!!! So I am content to bring up the rear with 40 points. I might have a chance to give it another go in a day or two.






Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles, that's some good shooting! It looks like the arrows are really flying straight...they are all in at the same angle.

This proves that simple works with slingbows. I have proven over and over...if I hit the 20 point ring on my first shot, my score will not be very good. I have to work my way up to it. I'm not sure why it happens that way but it sure does.

Keep after it.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice work, Charles!! Was the misfire caused by beard snatch? :lol:

What's your cut of bands? I like how you have your arrows set up for shooting with a pouch, I may have to give that a go.

You're on the leaderboard :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

M.J said:


> Nice work, Charles!! Was the misfire caused by beard snatch? :lol:
> 
> What's your cut of bands? I like how you have your arrows set up for shooting with a pouch, I may have to give that a go.
> 
> You're on the leaderboard :thumbsup:


Thanks for the encouragement. I hope to get in another round today or perhaps tomorrow.

Those bands are just 1 inch straight cut TBG. The band length, fork tip to pouch tie, is 8 inches. Of course that is much too long. I may try shortening them a bit. As it is now, I have to use a rather high hold. But I think there is more variation caused by the fletching deflecting off the fork, or perhaps by fouling the bands. I think I would get much better results with a wider tip separation.

That misfire was just the result of an arm spasm. I had pulled the arrow almost past the fork, and I reflexively "jumped" the release to avoid impaling my hand ... stupid of me.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I won't be getting in any more shooting for this contest. It's been raining and windy for days and there is no sign of it stopping before tomorrow. It's been a lot of fun. I just wish I could have shot a little more.

MJ...thank you for hosting this contest. It's been a blast. I would never have believed that I could even hit the target with a slingbow much less get all 5 on paper.

Charles...get some rounds in and whoop up on us youngsters. Remember...it's not archery, it's a slingshot with some strange ammo.

I do know that I have a lot of practicing to do before the Midwest Tourny.

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I took another shot at it today and got nowhere. I still struggle to hit the paper at 20m and if I get three in the bullseye from 10m I invariably tighten up and miss the last two.

It has been fun! If there's continued (or preferably, expanded) interest in sling-archery then maybe I'll fire up another contest in July.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Those are exactly the things I have to work on. I haven't been close to another good score at 20m and at 10m, all I need to do is get the 1st arrow in the 20 and I fall apart.

Oh well...if it was too easy, it would only be fun for a little while then I'd get bored and quit.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, I shot another couple of rounds today. I did manage to up my score to 55, but I appear to be no danger to the two of you. Seems I always manage to get one flier. I shortened those bands from 8 inches to 7 inches. I am reluctant to go much further. The draw weight will increase a lot, and my arthritic hands will have a lot of trouble holding onto the arrow and getting a smooth release.






We will see what tomorrow brings ... I might have a chance to give it one more go at 10 meters. I will have to pass on the 20 meter shoot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Well, folks ... Here is my last entry. I did not quite manage to reach MJ or Graywolf ... but I did get close. Here is my entry for 65 points ... if only I could stop getting the one flier each time!!!






In retrospect, if I were doing this again, I would probably try a string instead of a pouch, as I think that might give me a more consistent hold. Anyway, it is what it is. Thanks for the contest, MJ.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Awesome you 3 guys....MJ..GrayWolf & Charles...It is great too see what a sling bow can to for fun..

as for my self at present time I have no place to do that & not sure if I would enjoy it....But ya never know

this old coot just my change his mind..get the AOS from A+...would be the way to go for me....

Thanks for sharing you guys....You all make my day watching you preform.......AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles...excellent shooting! The 4th arrow hit the first 2 and deflected down...otherwise, it was another 20 instead of 15. That is still a great 4 shot group. If you get a string and release, taking the pressure off of your fingers, you will be putting them all on the money.

Don't give up the arrows...you're a natural.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, GW. As for being a natural .... well, you did not see all the videos I deleted!!!! :thumbsdown:

It was interesting to give this a try. And thanks guys for motivating me to do it. It is a pity not more folks joined in. :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Charles....shhhhhh...we don't speak of deleted videos...they neeevvvvveeerrr happened 

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Charles....shhhhhh...we don't speak of deleted videos...they neeevvvvveeerrr happened
> 
> Todd


So true!

Thanks to you guys for joining in the fun and congrats to Robin Hood GrayWolf for winning the 20m and tying for 1st in the 10m.

As I said before, if interest picks up then we'll have another competition at a later date :thumbsup:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

MJ....thanks for hosting the contest. It was a lot of fun and I learned a lot. When it comes to slingbows, you are my inspiration. You have taught me all I know....thank you.

Charles...you improved so fast that i know you would have won if we went longer. Well done.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks again for the kind words everyone, and thanks to MJ for the contest.

I have only one request ... Please change my score on the leaderboard to 65 from 40 ... it is embarrassing to seem to be so far behind you guys!!! :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I think the thanks goes to the two guys that put up the prizes.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Agreed!
Roger and Perry stepped up big time :thumbsup:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Roger and Perry are stand up guys! :bowdown:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Treefork, you are 100% correct! Thank you for the reminder.

Roger and Perry...Thank You Very Much for donating some beautiful prizes to the contest.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Treefork, you are 100% correct! Thank you for the reminder.
> 
> Roger and Perry...Thank You Very Much for donating some beautiful prizes to the contest.
> 
> Todd


AMEN!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Congratulations Todd, The Slingbow is on the way now you have two one for each hip.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Roger...thank you very much!! And thank you for donating to the contest.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Congrats too the winners....Yes you are right Mr TreeFork ..Big thank you for the donation's of prize's...too

Wingsthooter and Paw Paw Sailor........MJ you hosted a wonderful contest..I hope to see there will be more SSF

members for another contest......AKAOldmiser


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow did that month go by quick. Good job guys. Nicely done on all accounts.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

It was fun to go through the thread from beginning to end just now and read about the struggles, progress and successes. Congrats to everyone for enjoying and promoting Slingbow shooting!!
Best as always,
Perry (A+)


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Perry, thank you very much for donating the AOS and release to the slingbow contest. I have one of the older models of the AOS and it is a blast to shoot...I'm sure they shoot even better now with the new design rest and the A frame pouch and release.

I said it before and I'll say it again, the vendors here on the forum are awesome!!

Todd


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Perry, thank you very much for donating the AOS and release to the slingbow contest. I have one of the older models of the AOS and it is a blast to shoot...I'm sure they shoot even better now with the new design rest and the A frame pouch and release.
> 
> I said it before and I'll say it again, the vendors here on the forum are awesome!!
> 
> Todd


You are very welcome Todd!! I was happy to be able to help with the fun.  I think my old style AOS shoots well, but the 2014 new version "V-Notch" arrow rest (which is now featured on all my slingbow designs) really increased the accuracy and our EZ Shot rotary release has brought everything to a whole new level.


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

Hi Perry, Like much of what you do ! I have been shooting arrows out of slingshot devices of my design for over 50 years ! There was a article in a magazine in 1968 If you were to type in slingthing Robert Blair and archery talk ,it should come up .Or even Robert Blair and slingshots quite a lot will come up. Many improvements since then ,as in some units I use pulleys ! I have been told that some of my bands especially for speed shooting have lasted about 100,000 shots . With the fork reversed with only about a 75 % pull . It was confirmed when I talked with Kent Shepard just last night . He shoot 1,000 3/8" steel balls in 32 minutes and 1 second. About 30 years ago. He used my Com Bow Sling . Most of my units will shoot full length arrows short arrows & shot with little time in changing. And equal to a recurve bow with equal pull or draw. Flat band (Gary Miller) just put in some pictures of a unit of 25 years ago In vintage slingshots & in the slingbow section. Think that I will try to sell the 60 or so of the black & gold units before long. I live in A Z & have lots of materials and knowhow. I would be interested in talking .Thank you ,Robert Blair


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm definitely gonna give this a shot get it lol. But yes I'm up for the challenge of this. I know I have to adjust my shooting arrows due to the weight difference between an arrow and a ballbearing or rock .


----------

